# I HATE THE NEW GBATEMP! :|



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

IT'S SO HARD TO NAVIGATE!
WHEN WILL I EVER GET USED TO IT?!


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

I've already gotten used to it.


----------



## Devin (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a damn was given that day.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 8, 2011)

lulz ok this thread is useless but yeah i feel with you mate ...

tried to quick edit a post a moment ago and my whole pc started to lag and its not as if i have an old pc running win 3.11 XD


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2011)

Quicky question: Have you not slept much or are you this stupid?

Not exactly hard to get through, yeah it looks like shit, its an unnecessary change but we'll get used to it. Its a free service so can't moan.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

When did they change it anyway?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

Give it some time. You'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## funem (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks fresher, I always like new and sparkly stuff.....


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hopefully 
WHY AREN'T THERE ANY NEW SMILEYS?! >


----------



## BloodyFlame (Oct 8, 2011)

It's like Facebook, in a week or so, you'll get used to it and carry on like nothing happened.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

Dude, its okay to be unsatisfied with the changes, but have more respect for the people who worked for months on this -- for free.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 8, 2011)

Well i like the new style it looks soooo awesome
Good job you did there


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> When did they change it anyway?!



More forum features and it generally looks a lot "slicker". We do want an attractive interface or look to a forum to draw in more users. I mean we already got a fancy new banner that honestly looks better than the old one. Plus everything is round. And white. It's like an iPod.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I respect the people who took the months just to change it.
That's why I like it. I guess I'm just being a selfish dumbass. 
Eh, I may get used to it. Hopefully


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 8, 2011)

i've been using it for 30 seconds and i'm used to it


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

aminemaster said:


> i've been using it for 30 seconds and i'm used to it


I work kind of differently.
First, I feel empty. Then, I start working with what I have. And done!  I'm used to it


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

I've been using it for about 10 hours now. The padding fixing in the forum index made it perfect and lovable.

When I first saw the upgrade, I peed a little. I'm really satisfied with this, myself! 

~Ace™


----------



## berlinka (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for this topic. I thought I was the only one.

Why do sites/apps/interfaces usually change in such a way that the really good and useful bits eventually get left out??

You know what really pisses me off most since a couple of years now? That every time, when for instance I delete my cookies, I have to completely review and alter my settings so that all is back to what it was before. It's just insane how much I have to alter to get GBATEMP to look the way I liked it.

Plus I personally don't like the new "sterile" logo with butt ugly letters.

Plus I really really really miss the amount of replies next to Discussions. THAT'S just a plain crime dudes! You can't do that to an old loyal GBAtemp user!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the new gbatemp because the logo actually looks good instead of the previous freakshow.


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 8, 2011)

How can you hate it...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

IT'S SO HARD TO NAVIGATE!
WHEN WILL I EVER GET USED TO IT?!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2011)

SHOUT MORE; YOU GET USED TO IT BETTER THAT WAY.

Also, new Tempy and new logo font is awesome.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2011)

Upgrades seldom go as smoothly as one would hope.
Trust me, lots of people are having problems at the moment.
I just saw a portion of the forum that says I'm technically "banned". o.o

But we'll get the bugs worked out and figure out how everything works, together.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay... The new layout IS frustrating for some of us. It's not too simple to navigate, but once figured out.. It's just simple to do. Take the time to figure it out, and if you can't do that by the end of the day... Well.. I don't know what to say. xD


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 8, 2011)

It's like being in a strange dream...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 8, 2011)

Your sig/avatar is like being in a strange dream. xD


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2011)

My only problem was my avatar being removed and that I had to resort to my Chopper image. (I will keep searching for that Teddie image I had)


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > When did they change it anyway?!
> ...


I think he said "when", not "why".

Anyways, I like this change. And it's contrary to Facebook's changes, where they remove features that I normally use every day and call it an 'improvement'. GBAtemp's update made things sleeker, more modern, and nicer to browse.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 8, 2011)

Personally I preferred the older layout, but whateverrr.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

All this drama concerning problems with the new design helps keep us distracted from the current boredom in the scene. I that regard the redesign has already been helpful.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 8, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Your sig/avatar is like being in a strange dream. xD




Well then, it's having the desired effect...

Welcome to the land of unreality!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 8, 2011)

Personally I like it and don't plan to change to a different theme like with the old one


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Too long?  it hasn't even been a day, yet.


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it is a great change. Getting used to it is just a matter of time. Deal.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 8, 2011)

I want a quick button to this back at the top:
http://gbatemp.net/newgon/
I use it quite frequently and don't want it to disappear.  It makes finding a particular game much easier.  All my DL'd DS games conform to that numbering system and it will screw me hard if that feature goes away.

It would also be nice if I could just slide all the pics I had at pix.gbatemp.net over to the new gallery.  It would certainly make life easier than having to manually move them all.

I wanted to use a completely different picture in my profile than my avatar.  My plan was to have an actual pic of me there.....guess that's not possible at all now.  

Other than those few things, everything else is OK, I guess.

You know me, I probably won't use any of those new "social" features.  Personally, I'd like to have the original skin back where the certain features I did use were only a button click away instead of having to go through the site index to get to them.  Then, I fear, some of them will disappear soon and I'll be screwed for that feature......like the link I listed above. (maybe it is still there somewhere and I just haven't spotted it yet, but still)


So I don't HATE the new design, I just worry that features I actually use will eventually go bye-bye.  pix.gbatemp.net already did.


----------



## insidexdeath (Oct 8, 2011)

Dude, I got a question for you. When you sign up on new forum, do you make such stupid threads complaining how "bad" the forum is or do you try to get used to it? It's actually no different than the previous one except I noticed some improved stuff in this new forum and brighter.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I guess the theme is kind of nice. I guess... 



insidexdeath said:


> Dude, I got a question for you. When you sign up on new forum, do you make such stupid threads complaining how "bad" the forum is or do you try to get used to it? It's actually no different than the previous one except I noticed some improved stuff in this new forum and brighter.


No. Exactly. I said before that it's fine, now that I'm sort of used to it (the empty feeling went away)
Feel free to delete


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

The only thing I don't like bout the new theme is that it doesn't work properly on my phone. Otherwise, brilliant upgrade.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

it could always be worse...


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it.  Took me a while to figure out how "view new posts" works but that's not a bad thing, it's just different and the extra filtering options look really useful.



Rayder said:


> I want a quick button to this back at the top: http://gbatemp.net/newgon/


Had some fun trying to find GOnline just now too but it's still there; you can still get to it from the left-hand menu on the homepage. They must've removed it from the top bar for a reason, probably to make space for something else.


----------



## mostwanted (Oct 8, 2011)

Deal with it.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

IT'S SO HARD TO NAVIGATE!
WHEN WILL I EVER GET USED TO IT?!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2011)

It'll take me a bit to get used to it, but I'm really glad we finally upgraded. Also, some annoyances will vanish as we squash bugs related to our customizations.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 9, 2011)

i personally like it feels more smooth


----------



## smile72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Not sure, not used to it.


----------



## R4Liam (Oct 9, 2011)

I much prefer it, I like the fact it's similar to facebook but not too similar


----------



## Nujui (Oct 9, 2011)

It was causing me to get headaches for a bit, but after trying it for awhile, it's honestly  not bad, I just had to get use too it.

The only complaint that I have right now is that I hate the new blogs system. I liked the old one better.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 9, 2011)

Everything but blogs is nice.
Blogs is craptastic, everything else is nice and sleek.

Considering I frequent blogs the most...yeah. Probably why it annoys me so much.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 9, 2011)

Old temp and facebook had an offspring...

It's a new forum layout, his name is V3+.


----------



## leion8000 (Oct 9, 2011)

i dont mind the new changes bu al my pms were delieted now that pisses me off cuz some of those were importat to a game that im translating so i think the fucked over my translation
(or put it back a few months) and it uses soo much bandwidth half h time  pages dont load or it takes 10 min to load.

i dont mind the new changes bu al my pms were delieted now that pisses me off cuz some of those were importat to a game that im translating so i think the fucked over my translation
(or put it back a few months) and it uses soo much bandwidth half h time  pages dont load or it takes 10 min to load.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

leion8000 said:


> i dont mind the new changes bu al my pms were delieted now that pisses me off cuz some of those were importat to a game that im translating so i think the fucked over my translation
> (or put it back a few months) and it uses soo much bandwidth half h time  pages dont load or it takes 10 min to load.


Don't worry. The PMs are being restored as we speak


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

leion8000 said:


> i dont mind the new changes bu al my pms were delieted now that pisses me off cuz some of those were importat to a game that im translating so i think the fucked over my translation
> (or put it back a few months) and it uses soo much bandwidth half h time  pages dont load or it takes 10 min to load.
> 
> i dont mind the new changes bu al my pms were delieted now that pisses me off cuz some of those were importat to a game that im translating so i think the fucked over my translation
> (or put it back a few months) and it uses soo much bandwidth half h time  pages dont load or it takes 10 min to load.


All of your previous pm's will be back sometime... or that's what the front page article says. Just be patient and it'll comeback soon.


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Oct 9, 2011)

i love the new layout!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> leion8000 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont mind the new changes bu al my pms were delieted now that pisses me off cuz some of those were importat to a game that im translating so i think the fucked over my translation
> ...



If you guys have been watching your PM boxes you'll notice random messages showing back up now and then.  Just be patient.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > When did they change it anyway?!
> ...


Hmm, I thought you'd compare it to something like skyward sword, seeing how bright it is.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 10, 2011)

How can you hate this?


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't really have many issues with it. If anything everything has been made easier for me. =D

The biggest two things I love:

Uploading pictures is SO EASY now. I love it. Also, the improves Shoutbox is sexy. 

WORST thing: The new blogs suck.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 10, 2011)

Here you go
http://web.archive.org/web/20110430082937/http://gbatemp.net/

Unfortunately, you'll be stuck on the front page.


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't like it at all.  It seems very unnecessary, as the one we had was working perfectly and got the job done.  The last one was very simple to use and this is really getting in my nerves because I find it complicated to use and I have to keep searching to find what I want.


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got used to it. I like the new Gbatemp Layout better than the old one. It runs smoother and I like having the ability to actually jump to a page in a thread.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2011)

I beg to differ, the old one did Not work perfectly.
The main problems were more noticeable from a staff standpoint, but it's the truth.
These updates have been a long time in coming and I'm quite thankful for them.
Yes change can be confusing but after playing with the current setup for a while you can usually figure out what you need to do to get where you're going.


----------



## Andman315 (Oct 10, 2011)

I still use it the same way I always did, look around and not post.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

IT'S SO HARD TO NAVIGATE!
WHEN WILL I EVER GET USED TO IT?!


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 10, 2011)

Cant we hide the silly bar on the far right of the site?
The sidebar im talking about.
It should be allowed.


----------



## Generation 16 (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally, i'm fine with it. It looks nice and sleek and really it just takes some getting used too. Like most users, I got used to it pretty quickly. Probably took me an hour or so.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love it!  Sleek and pretty.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 10, 2011)

The update was necessary and it's here to stay...get use to it.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 10, 2011)

shanefromoz said:


> Cant we hide the silly bar on the far right of the site?
> The sidebar im talking about.
> It should be allowed.


There's a close button in the top right (it fades out unless your mouse is near, but it's there)


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Oct 10, 2011)

i hate the old temp


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

Jakob95 said:


> I don't like it at all.  It seems very unnecessary, as the one we had was working perfectly and got the job done.  The last one was very simple to use and this is really getting in my nerves because I find it complicated to use and I have to keep searching to find what I want.



a member of a hacking/modding community is having trouble navigating a website?  that seems kind of silly to me for some reason.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 10, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like it at all.  It seems very unnecessary, as the one we had was working perfectly and got the job done.  The last one was very simple to use and this is really getting in my nerves because I find it complicated to use and I have to keep searching to find what I want.
> ...


----------



## Akotan (Oct 10, 2011)

As aways... But I liked it. It feels fresh, modern and more useful (although it didn't mean the last versions were bad... )


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Eh, I'm SORT of used to it now


----------



## Jakob95 (Oct 10, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...


Not having trouble navigating the website, what I meant it seems like everything is to cluttered and messy.  Things that were in one place just aren't there.  Lots of links at Google that direct to GBAtemp are now broken, such as the links for the blogs.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Eh, I'm SORT of used to it now



that's fantastic news!  i was really starting to worry


----------



## Langin (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't feel difference, in fact this lay-out feels way more convenient, everything runs smoother and well not too much has been changed, I don't see your point.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

There obviously is gonna be an adjustion period, but I already love the notification's feature and there is no way I can go back now.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 10, 2011)

nah, i like the new one. also the panel in upper-right is the best feature in temp v3+. 
v3+ also makes me browse the forum faster.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 10, 2011)

for me its completely bugged and i still don't like it -.-V


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the new Temp.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it's pretty awesome, except that I just noticed it now uses our profile picture as our avatar.
*changes back*


----------



## air2004 (Oct 11, 2011)

I switched over to the black back round , I kinda dig it , I wish I could have more control over it though .....all in all though , everything still seems the same ..... could someone pm on how to make a moving profile pic ?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

IT'S SO HARD TO NAVIGATE!
WHEN WILL I EVER GET USED TO IT?!


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 11, 2011)

I lost some PMs and I lost some that were about WTS threads

now I'm gonna get bad ratings :


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 11, 2011)

I lost a lot of PMs. The last one in my inbox is from June. That's my major complaint. Plus a few bugs.

p.s. AW, if you're reading this, feel free to resend me all of those PMs


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 11, 2011)

I like it, I really do, besides from the bugs and how slow it seems to be when posting.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 11, 2011)

I got used to it almost instantly.
As far as I'm concerned, it was nothing more than a skin change.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 11, 2011)

I usually don't like new forums but it only takes a few days for me to get used to them.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 11, 2011)

Change can be difficult. Don't worry, you'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## Jan1tor (Oct 11, 2011)

I really like the new look. Things are a lot easier. And it is a shit load faster than it was before. It also works better with my Firefox than it did before.
Thanks.... Keep up the good work.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 11, 2011)

I disagree about it being faster. I find it slower.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm trying to get used to it aswell.
It is very nice though.


----------

